# Teeth whitening kits - what do you recommend?



## P-Ride (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, my teeth are healthy and a fairly natural, slightly off-white colour.

I brush twice a day with a good electric toothbrush. Everyone says they're fine, but the only cosmetic thing I'm interested in is razor-white teeth.

I want to get a kit for me and one for my sister for her birthday (sure that will upset her!) and obviously I would rather not be responsible for her burning her mouth.

A friend used Crest strips imported from America and recommends them - but this kit looks good to me too:

http://www.smile4you.co.uk/

It would be great to hear from anyone who has tried home teeth-whitening!

Alex


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Here mate I've had the teeth whitening done; what you want is a proper mould of your teeth made; you can order that online or via your dentist. Dont go for the cheap thermo mould they are sh!t.

Then your free you buy the peroxide gel; just have to put it into the mould and leave in your mouth for 15mins 2-3 times a week for 2 weeks and they should be dazzling white then !


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 11, 2010)

How much is that, do you have any links? These kits are about £30 - which is a nice price!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

.. I use Blanx toothpaste..its £7 from boots...really whitenes...


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

mite check that toothpaste out. cheers pel.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

P-Ride said:


> How much is that, do you have any links? These kits are about £30 - which is a nice price!


£30 is very cheap lets see the link for that bro..

I would guess with that they would give you a thermo mould to mould your teeth at home - not that great if Im honest; as the gel can leak out and burn your mouth!

Custom made dental trays

Whitening Kit

:beer:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> mite check that toothpaste out. cheers pel.


you will defo see a difference pal:thumbup1:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

the crest whitening strips are brilliant, i got them off ebay...not even that expensive, deffo made a difference to my teeth


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I have lots of mates who are dentists and about 90% of them say that it is perfectly healthy and natural to have an off white shade to your teeth. IMO there is nothing worse than someone who has OBVIOUSLY used a teeth whitening system or had a full new set of Ivories buffed up by a cosmetic dentist...I find it a major turn off.

Teeth should be clean and def white but not make you look like a black and white minstrel.


----------



## justwhitey (Jun 13, 2010)

I saw that smile4you.co.uk website as well, it looks alright.. I had ordered a kit from teethdirect.co.uk moments before - so far so good!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

P-Ride said:


> Hey, my teeth are healthy and a fairly natural, slightly off-white colour.
> 
> I brush twice a day with a good electric toothbrush. Everyone says they're fine, but the only cosmetic thing I'm interested in is razor-white teeth.
> 
> ...


I've just finished whitening my teeth using the same formula that dentists provide. (I didn't use my dentist as he's a friend and disapproves of cosmetic denistry!!) My teeth seemed white to others but I wanted to remove any staining from all the tea and red wine I used to drink.

My partner bought me a kit from 'whiter than white' for my birthday. It's £100 for the mould and peroxide gels. You can buy more gels years later (years later) if you want to redo them. They send you a kit to take a cast and then 5 days later they send you the mould...which is very thin and fits perfectly. You do two sessions a day until you're happy with the whiteness. The company offer a sensitive version too which is more gentle but takes longer. I used it for over a week and will do a little more next week having given my teeth and gums a break.

I don't have any confidence in the whitening toothpastes as the peroxide levels are negligible, but I use them now to help stave off any staining.


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been using Blanx toothpaste for a week now and think there is a subtle improvement. It's only subtle, but noticeable - and either way, my teeth are smoother than they've ever been. That said, I have gone from 1-2 minutes to perhaps 3 on my brushing.

Will use this going fowards, but am still interested in teeth-whitening kits. Will report back if I get one!

Decided potentially giving my sister burnt gums for her birthday might not be a great present - so will get her some cosmetics to play it safe..


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 11, 2010)

First off, props for getting onto a dentistry course. Great pay at the end to reward the ahrd work I believe?

I have several friends (particularly Norwegians) who have glowing white teeth naturally. It's obviously genetics, but what is the difference?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

crest whitestrip supreme worked well


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

recommend going to your dentist and getting it done under the supervision of a professional.

30% stuff available online is way more than should be used without proper advice

but then again i would say that cos im a dentist


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Crush up a strawberry and mix it into some bicarb, cheap as chips and does the job :thumbup1:


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I've been using Blanx for a couple of weeks now and definitely seen improvement. I've been extra vigilant with my brushing (because I know it was expensive!), taking it from 2 minutes to at least 3 - but I think the toothpaste still has something to do with it.

Teeth are now just off-white, really quite nice looking tbh.


----------

